# Sending epoxy filled holes through the planer??



## ol104

hey guys - first time working with 2 part epoxy (West Systems). I filled some good size knot holes and crevices in cedar for an outdoor table without planing the wood to final thickness.

Will the cured epoxy damage my planer blades?


----------



## Loren

Probably not but it may chip out.


----------



## Finn

I have filled small voids and cracks in mesquite and cedar with a finishing resin (very thin epoxy) and it planes just fine.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Epoxy planes better than it sands.


----------



## richardwootton

I haven't had any problems with it, I've also not had problems with finish sanding epoxy after planing, butit has always been in fairly small amounts.


----------



## Woodendeavor

I fill large voids with epoxy(west system) and have found that you can plane it but if the epoxy had not had weeks or longer to cure it can pull some epoxy out of the fill. It is safer to sand but it will clog some paper. Here is a table I built with a large fill


----------



## shipwright

Epoxy planes just fine. It is more resilient than some other plastics like polyester and is unlikely to chip. The reason some epoxies don't sand well is that many develop an "amine blush" which needs to be removed before it will sand well. It will also become thermoplastic if sanded hard enough to generate heat.
Bottom line… Go ahead and plane it.


----------



## ol104

Thanks for the help guys! Hands down my favorite woodworking site due to the other members. Most of the epoxy areas are actually on the bottom face of tabletop pieces and the unseen sides of the aprons. Most of it is simply to reinforce some knots and cracks in the wood. Some areas had a little bit of rot that I cleaned out and filled. Depending how some of the planing and sanding goes, I may keep some of them visible for character.


----------



## DLCW

Do it all the time. I use West Systems as well. Have not had problems with dulling or chipping knife blades. The epoxy isn't that hard really.


----------



## bondogaposis

If you are talking western red cedar, those knots will be harder than the epoxy. No problem planing epoxy go for it.


----------

